# صيانة أرصفة المطارات



## مهندسة سين (25 فبراير 2009)

سلام ..... الموضوع أقرب الى الهندسة المدنية ولكن ياحبذا لو يكون هناك فرع خاص بهندسة المطارات ولذا وجدت هندسة الطيران والعفو منكم


----------



## virtualknight (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على ملفك القيم


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل جدا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمد الاخضر (1 يناير 2010)

كل عام وانتم في تقدم مع تمنياتي لكم بمزيد من التفوق والنجاح


----------



## mohamed elshreef (5 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## nartop (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## galal980 (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمداحمد5 (26 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (27 أبريل 2011)

فعلا الموضوع مكانة بالهندسة المدنية وخاصة بجامعة الفيوم لة قسم خاص بداخل الهندسة المدنية


----------



## ايمن حسين (28 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mmem2005 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

يا اخوانى انا فى امس الحاجة عن تقرير عن هندسة الطرق والمطارات ولكم جزيل الشكرا ممكن تبعت التقرير الى [email protected] بسرعة


----------



## rami-oun (14 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي كيف يتم ارفاق الملف لانه عندي ملفات سابقه ولا اعرف كيف ارفق ملفات جديده ..الرجاء دلوني علي كيفيه الارفاق


----------



## محمدماهر بكورة (3 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك وكل من يحتاج اي اجابة عن كيفية الصيانة أنا جاهز فلدي خبرة مقبولة بمجال تنفيذ وصيانة المهابط والممرات والساحات بنوعيها البيتونية والاسفلتية


----------



## stam4 (1 يناير 2013)

_*بارك الله فيك.........​*_​


----------

